# Identification



## BTD0327 (Apr 19, 2021)

Hello all, I found this tractor on Craigslist and picked it up for $200. I figured if I can’t get it going I can at least get my money back dragging it across the scales. I have pulled most of the body panels off just searching and can not for the life of me identify this tractor. I’m thinking based off my research it is a JD 820-30 or a 920. Definitely between 1965-75. The engine has a serial and I have googled it without a lot of luck but no serial tag on the frame. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy BTD0327, welcome to the tractor forum.

My first guess on identification.............................. It's a *money pit*. $$$$$$$$$$$

How about a John Deere 1520 tractor?? Serial number would indicate a 1972 model.


https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/0/7/70-john-deere-1520.html



John Deere 303 and 505 tractors were made in France. Not sure the 1520 was made in France.


----------



## BTD0327 (Apr 19, 2021)

BigT said:


> Howdy BTD0327, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> My first guess on identification.............................. It's a *money pit*. $$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> ...


Lol, most definitely will be a money pit, it’s pretty solid and the internals look great so far for what it is. That 1520 is another option. Mine has the exhaust running down the left side under the controls which I can’t find on any stock photos but do see on google search’s. Thanks for the reply


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Underslung exhaust.... just an option as opposed to vertical exhaust.


----------



## BTD0327 (Apr 19, 2021)

BigT said:


> Underslung exhaust.... just an option as opposed to vertical exhaust.


Gotcha, so no bearing on model then.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Nope.


----------

